
Catalan referendum: 'Hundreds injured' in Catalan clashes - tosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41461032
======
gus_massa
This other version was submitted a few minutes later but was luckier and got
much more attention
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15377647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15377647)

